

Mtgox.com is gone - delsarto
http://tools.pingdom.com/fpt/#!/7TgkF/mtgox.com

======
delsarto
I was trying to get a copy of my transaction history at the time, after
someone mentioned it might be handy in a class action suit

First the server started responding "this page does not exist" then just blank
response

\---

[http://data.mtgox.com/api/2/BTCUSD/money/ticker](http://data.mtgox.com/api/2/BTCUSD/money/ticker)

is still online right now

\---

[http://www.reddit.com/user/SarahCoinBit](http://www.reddit.com/user/SarahCoinBit)

 _It was a pleasure serving this community..marion and myself just got laid
off._

(very likely fake...)

\---

[http://siliconangle.com/blog/2014/02/24/coinbase-
blockchain-...](http://siliconangle.com/blog/2014/02/24/coinbase-
blockchain-..).

 _Sources close to the issue, in touch with SiliconAngle, have confirmed that
more than 700,000 bitcoins are indeed missing from MtGox’s coffers as has been
rumored during the history running up to this shutdown._

\---

for anyone catching up, gox.com seems to be sold to mtgox.com in the last few
days

[http://www.domaininvesting.com/andy-booth-sells-gox-
com/](http://www.domaininvesting.com/andy-booth-sells-gox-com/)

\---

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/209050732/MtGox-Situation-
Crisis-S...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/209050732/MtGox-Situation-Crisis-
Strategy-Draft)

likely fake "MtGox Situation Crisis Strategy Draft" suggesting coins went
missing over a long period

\---

[http://goxbalance.com/](http://goxbalance.com/)

not scientific but interesting

\---

[http://support.mtgox.com/](http://support.mtgox.com/)

has gone down - just a zendesk "no account" page

\---

[http://www.reddit.com/r/BitcoinMarkets/comments/1yuuok/daily...](http://www.reddit.com/r/BitcoinMarkets/comments/1yuuok/daily_discussion_tuesday_february_25_2014_early/cfnzt9i)

good reddit overview comment

\---

(11:27:31 PM EST )something changed in the output of
[http://data.mtgox.com/api/2/BTCUSD/money/ticker;](http://data.mtgox.com/api/2/BTCUSD/money/ticker;)
a unicode character

    
    
      "value":"96836.53176413","value_int":"9683653176413","display":"96,836.53\u00a0BTC","display_short":"96,836.53\u00a0BTC","currency":"BTC"},"last_local
    

\---

(11:30 PM EST) LTC/EUR showing up in
[https://data.mtgox.com/api/2/LTCUSD/money/ticker](https://data.mtgox.com/api/2/LTCUSD/money/ticker)

    
    
      "value":"0.00000000","value_int":"0","display":"0.00\u00a0LTC","display_short":"0.00\u00a0LTC","currency":"LTC"},"last_local":  {"value":"0.00000","value_int":"0","display":"0.00\u00a0\u20ac","display_short":"0.00\u00a0\u20ac","currency":"EUR"},"last_orig"
    

\---

[http://recode.net/2014/02/24/the-mt-gox-bitcoin-exchange-
has...](http://recode.net/2014/02/24/the-mt-gox-bitcoin-exchange-has-
disappeared/)

 _“Mt. Gox has confirmed it will file bankruptcy in private discussions with
other members of the bitcoin community.”_

(Re/code has so far been unable to independently verify that claim)

\---

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1yuyx4/hey_charlie_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1yuyx4/hey_charlie_shrem_was_this_the_good_news_on_the/cfo10cm)

takeover rumours from Charlie Shrem

------
icpmacdo
How much of a drop do you think we will see in the BTC to USD exchanges?

~~~
zanny
I imagine something like the Silk Road closure - immediate short term panic
drops, with a rebound because really the remaining money Gox had was already
for the most part lost, and has been lost for a month or longer. I'd argue the
markets already endured that loss over this last retrace to $500 with all the
nonsense coming from Gox in the first place.

------
supergauntlet
Just nothing. Their favicon seems to load, but nothing else. Eerie.

~~~
FLUX-YOU
[https://support.mtgox.com/home](https://support.mtgox.com/home)

Quick guys, better get those support tickets in!

~~~
erichurkman
Was that returning something other than "No help desk at support.mtgox.com"
when you posted?

~~~
FLUX-YOU
Yep.

[http://i.imgur.com/QcmTMwD.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/QcmTMwD.jpg)

Alternate: [https://mtgox.zendesk.com/home](https://mtgox.zendesk.com/home)

------
PelCasandra
wow, that was fast

------
Istof
bitcoin drops because many had their coins at some central location....

